
Tiny $29 computer lets you build DIY synths, pedals, and more - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/3/21157651/daisy-electrosmith-29-computer-build-diy-synth-effects-pedal-midi-controller
======
pjbk
Cool. AK CODECs sound very nice, sometimes even better than Cirrus chips.

Some years ago I did a similar board hooking an STM32F4 to a TLV320AIC3256
CODEC. TI provides an audio development IDE, PurePath [0], to program the
embedded miniDSP where you can 'code' and configure different effects
graphically (they even have a guitar FX demo, tool written in LabVIEW -
yikes!).

Sadly they don't disclose the low level programming instruction codes,
therefore changing things programmatically in the microcontroller at runtime
is limited. I tried to reverse engineer the instructions with limited success,
and then I just lost interest. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[0]
[http://www.ti.com/tool/AICPUREPATH_STUDIO](http://www.ti.com/tool/AICPUREPATH_STUDIO)

------
dropoutcoder
Very nice. Also check out ELK which is a much more ambitious such project.
Https://elk.audio

------
BubRoss
I'm not sure how this is better than a raspberry pi. $5 more would get you a
lot more power.

~~~
teclordphrack2
My understanding is that for audio the bit resolution of the A/D is crucial.
Also looks like they have put together a system that not only can get a good
sample but enough of them in some amount of time that it is usable and of some
quality.

~~~
pjbk
Not only that, audio CODECs have analog filters designed specifically for
audio capture and reproduction, sometimes even configurable.

The advantage of having a cheap tiny board is that you can build a system like
a polyphonic synth with very capable voices with relative ease. And since each
one has inputs too, you can interconnect signals giving a lot of flexibility
(aka modular synth).

